
Some Adam shipments to February 14th due to touchscreens damaged - rodh257
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/31/notion-ink-delays-some-adam-shipments-to-february-14th-due-to-to/
======
goldins
Interesting product, but I question the ethics of the company:
<http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/?p=7497>

There have been complaints about the Adam's quality before (
[http://www.notionaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php/1280-Adam...](http://www.notionaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php/1280-Adam-
has-arrived!/page7,but) ), and it seems like Notion Ink is cutting corners
everywhere they can.

Edit to include: [http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/notion-ink-adams-
arrive-t...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/notion-ink-adams-arrive-to-
eager-unboxers-first-ota-brings-new/) \- over-the-air update prevents Adam
from booting.

